# Woodworkers Dance



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 27, 2014)

@Brink was caught on video dancing at the completion of his table project.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 27, 2014)

hahahahahahahahaaaahhahahahahaha


----------



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2014)

I just get a black square. Is it pic or video?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 27, 2014)

It's a flash video... it's linked from facebook.

Maybe the direct link will work for ya? Gotta remove the space between / and video though... forum software embedded it without putting the space in https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=656021394467520


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 27, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> It's a flash video... it's linked from facebook.
> 
> Maybe the direct link will work for ya? Gotta remove the space between / and video though... forum software embedded it without putting the space in
> 
> ...


 
I took out the space, should be able to click on this now.


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Ha...haha now thats some funny &*^%


----------



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2014)

I found it on YT - LMAO


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 27, 2014)

Can you embed the youtube link in my first post? I know that a lot probably can't see the video I linked.


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 27, 2014)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Can you embed the youtube link in my first post? I know that a lot probably can't see the video I linked.



The one I watched is a little longer I put it in your post - watch the funny playground stunts at the end also.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 27, 2014)

Great video, but one of the links that popped up at the end of it was even better. I was going to post it in the joke of the day thread, but Brink does make an appearance part way through. I was literally crying for parts of this...

And, no, the cover photo for the video does not appear anywhere in the video. The video is a compilation of news screwups.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Oct 27, 2014)

Hahahahahaha!,! I laughed so hard I wet myself! (But I'm the only one who knows)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## brown down (Oct 28, 2014)

hahahahahah  the baba booyies were my favorite of all

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 28, 2014)

I loved the anchor trying to put words to what she was seeing when she expected to see a dog chained up cruelly.

But @Brink taking advantage of his opportunity was pretty classic, too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

